# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  fotocopiar un libro

## fermaton

He leido y escuchado mucho al respecto y sigo sin tener las cosas claras.Me gustaria que alguien(si tiene conocimientos en derecho mejor) me sacara de dudas.Si yo fotocopio un libro que me he comprado y la copia se la doy a un amigo(no hay animo de lucro),¿estaria cometiendo un delito o falta administrativa?Si el libro lo cojo de una biblioteca y lo fotocopio para tener una copia,¿seria sancionable?Voy mas lejos.Si le pido a alguien, a traves de un foro como este, que me fotocopie un libro y me lo mande,gratis naturalmente,¿estaria en esta ocasion cometiendo una ilegalidad?He llegado a escuchar que dependiendo de donde hagas la copia(fotocopisteria,biblioteca o bien tu casa),podrias o no,estar incurriendo en un delito.

----------


## miguelajo

Todo lo que hablas  es delito desde el momento en que con esa copia evitas que alguien compre el otriginal.

----------


## mago_pianista

Umm, pero si la copia que le das al amigo, este se la fotocopia, no le pueden decir nada a él puesto que estás fotocopiando una fotocopia, o al menos así creo que era la ley

Saludos

----------


## fermaton

Hoy, alguien me ha dicho que solo puedes fotocopiar un libro si te lo has comprado y esa copia va a ser para ti.En este caso  parece que el sentido que tendria la copia es que vas a subrayar y hacer anotaciones en ella y asi no estropeas el original.Este comentario que me han hecho iria en la linea de lo que ha dicho Miquelajo,ya que en este caso he fotocopiado el libro que he comprado para mi uso y no he evitado que alguien lo compre.Seguid opinando.Gracias.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues no hay nada que opinar, las leyes no se interpretan, se cumplen y punto, sobre todo a nivel de ciudadano, al cual no le corresponde opinar sobre la interpretación de la ley.
Y de todas formas, opinar sobre esto solo daría lugar a confusiones. Así que opino que esto debería cerrarse tal y como está. La información ya está dada, y cualquier otra cosa es mera opinión que no vale un pepino ante un juez.

----------


## xinforoso

¡Hombre ,Ravenus!Eso de que las leyes no se interpretan lo diras tu. Si eso fuera asi,entonces no habria ni abogados,ni jueces,...Por otra parte ,creo que el ciudadano de a pie puede opinar absolutamente de todo ,incluido de leyes.

----------


## Manolo Talman

A nivel de leyes se esta incurriendo en un delito de derechos de autor y propiedad intelectual, en todos los libros pone claramente "prohibida su reproduccion"  esta incluye tanto la copia parcial, total en cualquier tipo de formato y ya sea con, o sin animo de lucro.

El autor en algunas ocasiones en su derecho de copyright,  permite copias parciales o totales siempre y cuando sea con consentimiento escrito por el, cosa que creo que poca gente hay en el mundo que tenga la cara de escribir a un autor para decirle ¿me dejas fotocopiar tu libro? aunque si este da su consentimiento por escrito, seria la unica forma de no incurrir en delito.

----------


## Mistico

http://www.mcu.es/propiedadInt/docs/...ivo_1_1996.pdf


Art. 25 y 31 de dicha Ley, y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Efectivamente la Ley es interpretable, no obstante, en este caso creo que está bastante claro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mistico

Viendo que parece que sigue el debate, insto, otra vez, a que todo aquél que esté seguro de que fotocopiar un libro, obtenido legalmente, uno mismo, mediante medios propios, sin ánimo de lucro y SIN CONSENTIMIENTO del autor es delito, que se lea los artículos de la Ley que dejé en el post anterior, o mejor, la Ley al completo. 

¡Ah!, ahorrarse el dinero de la compra no se considera ánimo lucro, y de hecho no hay ninguna sentencia de la que yo tenga conocimiento (si alguien conoce alguna le ruego me lo haga saber), en España, que diga lo contrario.

Donde se lee fotocopiar, se entiende cualquier tipo de reproducción, como podría ser la impresión a partir de un documento digital.

Uno puede estar en más o menos acuerdo con esto, pero lo que es, es.

Ahora tengo algo más de tiempo para escribir, así que voy  a hacer referencia a lo de la interpretación de la norma legal. Los únicos capacitados para INTERPRETAR las leyes son los jueces y magistrados, el ciudadano de a pie podrá entender de una manera un otra pero el término interpretación, a nivel judicial, sólo corresponde a los primeros y son ellos los que pueden crear jurisprudencia en uno u otro sentido. La jurisprudencia consiste exactamente en eso, en una interpretación de una norma que suele ser distinta a la entendida hasta el momento.

Entiendo que cuando se hace alusión a que el ciudadano también puede interpretar la norma legal, se está refiriendo a que puede entender algo distinto a otro, y eso, efectivamente podrá ocurrir, pero con ello no le dará un nuevo sentido a la norma legal, como ocurre en el caso de los jueces y magistrados sino que podrá llegar a estar exento de un delito en caso de cometerlo. Es lo que se conoce como el error invencible. (Bueno, no es sólo esto, es más, como el desconocimiento de alguna norma por razones no imputables al autor,  etc.)


Off topic:

Claro ejemplo de interpretación de las leyes se da en el supuesto en el que en el texto legal hace alusión al término delito (como ocurre en lo concerniente a las medidas de seguridad), aquí hay dos corrientes juristas, unos entienden el término delito en sentido estricto eliminando por tanto las faltas penales, mientras que otros entienden el término delito como infracción penal, en cuyo caso las faltas también entrarían a jugar.

P.D. Disculpas por el tochopost, no es mi intención dar una clase de derecho ni mucho menos, sólo que estaba viendo algunos comentarios "equivocados" y quería aportar mi granito de arena.

Abrazos  :Smile1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

> Hombre.. La cara la cara... Me parece que no es tener cara. Como el libro esté agotado, como muchas veces pasa, o haces eso o lo fotocopias de la biblioteca. Si no, se acabó muchas veces la oportunidad de lectura. Y no creo que el autor se moleste porque le pidan fotocopias, a no ser que sea algún tipo de escritor resentido.


Alfonso, yo me he tirado la mitad de mi adolecencia en la fundacion Juan March yendo a leer libros y yendo a casa de un par de amigos que no dejaban salir los libros de su casa (despues con los años, perder unas cuantas joyitas y de que me hayan devuelto algun que otro libro "deslomado" por una fotocopiadora,  entendi porque...) 

Si esta en algun lugar, puedes seguir leyendolo y si lo quieres tener, pues quiza con suerte y con tiempo pues lo podras adquirir de segunda mano en una subasta o similar  (el tema del precio ya es otra cosa...) 

A mi al principio me pasaba que queria tener todo... pero despues me di cuenta que cuanto mas me costaba una cosa mas la apreciaba y absorbia... me explico, cuando no podia llevarme un libro de la fundacion, me tomaba apuntes, me empapaba de los efectos, no me dejaba ni una coma...  sin embargo con muchos libros que fotocopiaba pues luego pasaba que como ya lo tenia pues ya no tenia el mismo "rollito" de tener que leerlo con calma y cariño...

y sobre el tema legal, lo que apela cualquier juez en primera instancia : "El desconocimiento de la ley o causa no exime de su cumplimiento"  por tanto dejando a un lado si se pierden ventas o no... el delito por fotocopiar, reproducir, (bajarse pdfs del burrito tambien cuenta...) en caso de una causa judicial sera dificil de defender, y lo de decir "estaba agotado" a no ser que el libro tenga mas de 50 años y haya caducado sus derechos de autor o este de su consentimiento... no "se debe" reproducir en ninguna forma.

Y por otra... que tire la primera piedra aquel que no tenga una fotocopia en su casa, divx  bajado del burrito o pdf en su ordenador  :Wink1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Como anecdota... hace unos años alguien fue con el "cartomagia fundamental" fotocopiado en canutillo a Vicente Canuto para que se lo firmase... creo que no le dijo nada de derechos de autor... pero la cara no fue nada buena...

----------


## m_baiocchi

Para los que son mas papistas que el Papa...

_En España_ _actualmente, y tras la reciente modificación de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual por la Ley 23/2006, están permitidas las copias de obras literarias, artísticas o científicas sin previa autorización de los titulares de propiedad intelectual, siempre y cuando se haya accedido a la obra lícitamente, y la copia no sea utilizada con fines colectivos ni lucrativos ni en perjuicio de terceros. La copia privada no se aplica a software ni juegos, ni de ordenador ni de videoconsolas._

_El artículo que regula la copia privada en España se encuentra enmarcado en Capítulo II del Título III del Libro I sobre «Los límites a los Derechos de Autor»._

_El límite de la copia privada está establecido en la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual (LPI)__ en el artículo 31.2; en ésta se llama «copia privada» al límite del derecho exclusivo de los autores, que permite a una persona realizar una copia de una obra, sin que sea necesario obtener autorización expresa por parte del autor y demás titulares de derechos de propiedad intelectual. Para poder efectuarla se exige que la copia sea de una obra ya divulgada, realizada por una persona física para su uso privado, que se haya accedido legalmente a la obra, y que la copia no tenga fines ni colectivos ni lucrativos._

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copia_privada#Espa.C3.B1a

Saludos, Max

----------


## AHC

> Para los que son mas papistas que el Papa...
> 
> _En España_ _actualmente, y tras la reciente modificación de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual por la Ley 23/2006, están permitidas las copias de obras literarias, artísticas o científicas sin previa autorización de los titulares de propiedad intelectual, siempre y cuando se haya accedido a la obra lícitamente, y la copia no sea utilizada con fines colectivos ni lucrativos ni en perjuicio de terceros. La copia privada no se aplica a software ni juegos, ni de ordenador ni de videoconsolas._
> 
> _El artículo que regula la copia privada en España se encuentra enmarcado en Capítulo II del Título III del Libro I sobre «Los límites a los Derechos de Autor»._
> 
> _El límite de la copia privada está establecido en la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual (LPI)__ en el artículo 31.2; en ésta se llama «copia privada» al límite del derecho exclusivo de los autores, que permite a una persona realizar una copia de una obra, sin que sea necesario obtener autorización expresa por parte del autor y demás titulares de derechos de propiedad intelectual. Para poder efectuarla se exige que la copia sea de una obra ya divulgada, realizada por una persona física para su uso privado, que se haya accedido legalmente a la obra, y que la copia no tenga fines ni colectivos ni lucrativos._
> 
> Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copia_privada#Espa.C3.B1a
> ...


Estimado

Mas alla de la fuente citada (siendo la Wiki editada y modificada sin previo aviso y conocimientos legales algunos) debo decirte que en el ejemplo del autor del hilo aun es delito y penable segun regulaciones vigentes.

_"y la copia no sea utilizada con fines colectivos".
"Para poder efectuarla se exige que la copia sea de una obra ya divulgada, realizada por una persona física para su uso privado, que se haya accedido legalmente a la obra, y que la copia no tenga fines ni colectivos ni lucrativos"
_
La copia es para ti y no puedes prestarla ni cederla ni venderla ni regalarla....esa copia es tuya y el dueño de la obra literaria no te dio permisos para vender "tu copia de respaldo"


Este tema lamentablemente no tiene mucho sentido y podemos encontrar un sin fin de probables finales segun que jurista te toque en una contienda legal.
Los precedentes sentados podran ser variables y la interpretacion de la ley puede ser tambien muy dispar...aun asi la legislación es clara en este sentido.
No somos nosotros los encargados de discernir o interpretar la ley...los magistrados o Jueces tienen ese derecho y obligacion  :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## m_baiocchi

En la fuente citada por mi (Wikipedia) se aclara cual fue la fuente madre... "Ley de Propiedad Intelectual" (modificacion 23/2006).

Asi que no puedo prestarla? ni cederla? ni regalarla? donde dice eso?

Este tema dio mucho que hablar semanas atras (salio una nota en La Nacion, diario argentino) ya que se esta analizando incluir un impuesto en los medios grabables, dada la perdida que tienen las discograficas por la famosa "Copia Privada". Esto es algo totalmente legal.

Yo en lo particular, tengo gran cantidad de dvd´s originales y copias de todos de ellos. Y al momento de usarlos, solo veo las copias.

Saludos, Max

----------


## AHC

> Asi que no puedo prestarla? ni cederla? ni regalarla? donde dice eso?


_Para poder efectuarla se exige que la copia sea de una obra ya divulgada, realizada por una persona física para su uso privado_ .

Repito..no deberiamos ser nosotros los encargados de la Interpretacion de las leyes.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## m_baiocchi

_privado, da._
_(Del part. de privar; lat. privātus)._

_1. adj. Que se ejecuta a vista de pocos, familiar y domésticamente, sin formalidad ni ceremonia alguna._
_2. adj. Particular y personal de cada individuo._
_3. adj. Que no es de propiedad pública o estatal, sino que pertenece a particulares._

Fuente: Real Academia Española

Un libro es normalmente una *obra ya divulgada* (salvo que te hayas robado los manuscritos del autor), y si la fotocopio y se la presto (o se la regalo, o se la cedo) a un amigo sigue estando dentro del *ambito privado*. 

Si no somos capaces de interpretar una ley... como podemos cumplirla?

Saludos, Max

----------


## bicycleto

El tema está interesante! 
Más allá de las leyes,creo que tenemos que darle un sentido
moral. ¿es correcto fotocopiar una obra a un amigo?

En mi caso, pienso en una persona, aficionada a la lectura de libros de magia,
con bajo nivel económico y a mí no me importaría fotocopiarle mi ejemplar del canuto

----------


## m_baiocchi

Yo no presto, ni dejo fotocopiar ningun libro... Como dijo Manolo Talman, se desloman, y la verdad que mis libros los cuido como oro.
Hoy en dia hay infinidad de formar de acceder a los mismos. Desde asociarte a una agrupacion magica y acceder a su biblioteca... hasta bajarlos piratas por internet.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Moss

> Yo no presto, ni dejo fotocopiar ningun libro... Como dijo Manolo Talman, se desloman, y la verdad que mis libros los cuido como oro.
> Hoy en dia hay infinidad de formar de acceder a los mismos. Desde asociarte a una agrupacion magica y acceder a su biblioteca... *hasta bajarlos piratas por internet.*
> 
> Saludos, Max


 
¿Pero tu te autolees, tío?

Yo alucino. Lee tu anterior post, no este que yo cité; lo has escrito tú, u otra persona.

Hay que tener más criterio. Primero hablas del ämbito privado, de que hay que saber interpretar las leyes y cumplirlas,...y luego sueltas la pedrada de la piratería...

¡Madre mía!

----------


## m_baiocchi

> ¿Pero tu te autolees, tío?
> 
> Yo alucino. Lee tu anterior post, no este que yo cité; lo has escrito tú, u otra persona.
> 
> Hay que tener más criterio. Primero hablas del ämbito privado, de que hay que saber interpretar las leyes y cumplirlas,...y luego sueltas la pedrada de la piratería...
> 
> ¡Madre mía!


A ver... donde dije que yo bajaba libros por internet? Todos mis libros son originales!
Solo estoy abriendo un enorme parentesis de las opciones que hay para conseguir material magico si uno se lo propone. Porque siempre se menciona al "pobre mago" que no consigue material o no tiene para costearlo...

Aparte... una cosa es saber interpretar las leyes y otra muy distinta es respetarlas. Y si no las cumpliera, no creo que seas quien para juzgarme...

----------


## Mistico

> Para los que son mas papistas que el Papa...
> 
> _En España_ _actualmente, y tras la reciente modificación de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual por la Ley 23/2006, están permitidas las copias de obras literarias, artísticas o científicas sin previa autorización de los titulares de propiedad intelectual, siempre y cuando se haya accedido a la obra lícitamente, y la copia no sea utilizada con fines colectivos ni lucrativos ni en perjuicio de terceros. La copia privada no se aplica a software ni juegos, ni de ordenador ni de videoconsolas._
> 
> _El artículo que regula la copia privada en España se encuentra enmarcado en Capítulo II del Título III del Libro I sobre «Los límites a los Derechos de Autor»._
> 
> _El límite de la copia privada está establecido en la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual (LPI)__ en el artículo 31.2; en ésta se llama «copia privada» al límite del derecho exclusivo de los autores, que permite a una persona realizar una copia de una obra, sin que sea necesario obtener autorización expresa por parte del autor y demás titulares de derechos de propiedad intelectual. Para poder efectuarla se exige que la copia sea de una obra ya divulgada, realizada por una persona física para su uso privado, que se haya accedido legalmente a la obra, y que la copia no tenga fines ni colectivos ni lucrativos._
> 
> Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copia_privada#Espa.C3.B1a
> ...


2. No necesita autorización del autor la reproducción, en cualquier soporte, de obras ya divulgadas cuando se lleve a cabo por una persona física para su uso privado a partir de obras a las que haya accedido legalmente y la copia obtenida no sea objeto de una utilización colectiva ni lucrativa, sin perjuicio de la compensación equitativa prevista en el artículo 25, que deberá tener en cuenta si se aplican a tales obras las medidas a las que se refiere el artículo 161. Quedan excluidas de lo dispuesto en este apartado las bases de datos electrónicas y, en aplicación del artículo 99.a, los programas de ordenador.


Hay una diferencia sustancial entre lo que dice la wikipedia....(¿?¿?) y lo que dice realmente la Ley. Vayamos a fuentes fiables para argumentar, que así nos enriquecemos todos.

Un saludo.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimado Mistico, cual seria esa diferencia sustancial a la que haces mencion?

Puse el articulo de Wikipedia, porque me parecio mas ameno para su lectura, dado que no estamos en un ambito de abogados.

Te deja mas tranquilo citar la fuente original de la ley? Adelante...

Fuente: http://www.mcu.es/propiedadInt/docs/...ivo_1_1996.pdf

Respondiendo a la pregunta original del post: Si, se pueden fotopiar libros, siempre y cuando no se lucre con los mismos.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Ring

Existe el fair-use, pero no sé cómo estará el asunto en España... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use
Parece que nos quieren confundir más de lo que estamos con asuntos de "derechos de autor" y meternos miedo.

¿No es una reproducción ilegal de un libro hacer un juego de magia ante público (y además si eres profesional, cobrando por ello)?

----------


## Mistico

> En la fuente citada por mi (Wikipedia) se aclara cual fue la fuente madre... "Ley de Propiedad Intelectual" (modificacion 23/2006).
> 
> Asi que no puedo prestarla? ni cederla? ni regalarla? donde dice eso?
> 
> Este tema dio mucho que hablar semanas atras (salio una nota en La Nacion, diario argentino) ya que se esta analizando incluir un impuesto en los medios grabables, dada la perdida que tienen las discograficas por la famosa "Copia Privada". Esto es algo totalmente legal.
> 
> Yo en lo particular, tengo gran cantidad de dvd´s originales y copias de todos de ellos. Y al momento de usarlos, solo veo las copias.
> 
> Saludos, Max


Lo decía por este post tuyo. Efectivamente no puedes prestarla, ni cederla, ni regalarla, cierto es que en estas acciones no existe ánimo de lucro, pero sí existe utilización colectiva, porque dos, ya son un colectivo. Por tanto la diferencia principal radica en que en tu texto dice fin colectivo (¿qué es un fin colectivo?) y en el texto legal dice, utilización colectiva.

Un saludo, si quieres seguir debatiendo sobre el tema, podemos hacerlo por privado.

P.D. En realidad desconozco si puedes cederla o prestarla, ya que desconozco esta Ley en Agentina.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimado Mistico, la ley dice "acceder a la obra legalmente", con lo cual, si te presto el libro, estas accediendo a la obra legalmente, o no? Y si la fotocopias, ya no estas infringiendo la ley.
Como sea, no creo que esta discusion nos lleve a nada... :p
Simplemente lei la inquietud en el foro y quise responder con algo mas actual (no porque sea abogado, sino porque semanas atras habia estado leyendo este tema en un diario local) porque vi que estaban citando una ley que ya habia sido actualizada.
Respeto a los magos que no tienen recursos para comprar un libro y lo fotocopian. A mi, en lo particular, me encanta comprar libros. De hecho creo que el 80% de los libros que tengo, no los lei. Pero algun dia lo hare... (espero)
Creo que este post deberia pasar mas por un tema de etica (y ahi les recomiendo un libro muy bueno de un autor español, Etica para amador, de Fernando Savater)

Saludos, Max

----------


## Mistico

Lo que no puedes prestar es la copia, el original sí que puedes hacerlo. Fotocopiar un original, prestado, no está tipificado. Yo tampoco soy abogado, pero tengo algún que otro conocimiento sobre leyes. No obstante, estoy contigo, una vez disuelta la duda acerca de si es legal o no, el tema debería ir más enfocado a la ética del hecho. 

Sin embargo, la ética es algo que cada uno entiende de una manera distinta, y no creo que tampoco se encuentren argumentos en los que todos (me refiero a todos en general) nos pongamos de acuerdo.

Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## rubiales

> Como anecdota... hace unos años alguien fue con el "cartomagia fundamental" fotocopiado en canutillo a Vicente Canuto para que se lo firmase... creo que no le dijo nada de derechos de autor... pero la cara no fue nada buena...


Si, pero.., al tema... Vicente... ¿Se la firmastes?  :Rules:

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Si, pero.., al tema... Vicente... ¿Se la firmastes?


Sí, y realmente me hizo gracia. Eso sí, me prometió comprar uno en cuanto tuviese dinero.

¿quién no ha fotocopiado un libro?

----------


## alvarovilla

:O...Luis Vicente es VICENTE CANUTO :Confused: ? me quedo loco!!...no sabía nada de esto...jajaja. Algunos pensaran que estoy "empanao" pero me psan estas cosas muy fecuentemente...
Por cierto...teng entendido que si tu obtienes un libro, por ejemplo comprado en tiendamagia, y le haces fotocopias para tu uso personal no es delito(aunque las fotocopias no pueden ser hechas en un comercio), me pasó anteayer en la universidad...que un amigo quería copias de un libro mío y eso fue lo que le explicaron en copistería...
Un saludo!

----------


## Némesis

Sólo un pequeño matiz, aunque importante.

¿Alguien podría especificarnos si hablamos de DELITO o de falta CIVIL / ADMINISTRATIVA en la correspondiente violación de ley de derechos de autor?

----------


## rubiales

> :O...Luis Vicente es VICENTE CANUTO? me quedo loco!!...no sabía nada de esto...jajaja. Algunos pensaran que estoy "empanao" pero me psan estas cosas muy fecuentemente...
> Por cierto...teng entendido que si tu obtienes un libro, por ejemplo comprado en tiendamagia, y le haces fotocopias para tu uso personal no es delito(aunque las fotocopias no pueden ser hechas en un comercio), me pasó anteayer en la universidad...que un amigo quería copias de un libro mío y eso fue lo que le explicaron en copistería...
> Un saludo!


Jajajaja, otro empanao si señor, si es que no léemos los hilos. 

Por cierto, lo del chaval con las fotocopias, si te pones a pensar, no lo debio hacer con maldad alguna, para él era algo normal, si no, ¿De qué llevarlo a firmar a su autor? 

Creo que las sociedades y los foros, deberían de hacer por promover normas éticas entre los magos, aunque sólo sea por información.

----------


## Némesis

> Sólo un pequeño matiz, aunque importante.
> 
> ¿Alguien podría especificarnos si hablamos de DELITO o de falta CIVIL / ADMINISTRATIVA en la correspondiente violación de ley de derechos de autor?


Con toda la cautela y la prudencia, dado que no soy abogado, trataré de responderme a mí mismo.

Parece ser que puede ser ambas cosas. El uso que se haga del material reproducido en sí puede llegar a incurrir en delito penal, efectivamente. Como ya han dicho por allí arriba, lucrarse con el material reproducido sería uno de los casos. Por lo que respecta a la reproducción en sí (sin la autorización expresa del titular de los derechos de autor, claro), estaríamos hablando de una falta civil o administrativa en la mayoría de casos (en algunos pocos y dependiendo del tipo de documento también puede llegar a considerarse delictivo, aunque no sería el caso, por ejemplo, de los libros que podemos encontrar en una biblioteca pública).

¿Alguien puede confirmar que estoy en lo cierto?

----------


## Mistico

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2006/07/08/p ... -25572.pdf Aquí está la Ley que regula el supuesto.

«Artículo 31. Reproducciones provisionales y copia
privada.
1. No requerirán autorización del autor los
actos de reproducción provisional a los que se
refiere el artículo 18 que, además de carecer por sí
mismos de una significación económica independiente,
sean transitorios o accesorios y formen parte
integrante y esencial de un proceso tecnológico y
cuya única finalidad consista en facilitar bien una
transmisión en red entre terceras partes por un
intermediario, bien una utilización lícita, entendiendo
por tal la autorizada por el autor o por la ley.

2. No necesita autorización del autor la reproducción,
en cualquier soporte, de obras ya divulgadas
cuando se lleve a cabo por una persona física
para su uso privado a partir de obras a las que haya
accedido legalmente y la copia obtenida no sea
objeto de una utilización colectiva ni lucrativa, sin
perjuicio de la compensación equitativa prevista en
el artículo 25, que deberá tener en cuenta si se aplican
a tales obras las medidas a las que se refiere el
artículo 161. Quedan excluidas de lo dispuesto en
este apartado las bases de datos electrónicas y, en
aplicación del artículo 99.a), los programas de ordenador

La única cuestión que puede generar dudas es lo de "a las que haya accedido legalmente y la copia obtenida no sea
objeto de una utilización colectiva ni lucrativa" y a este respecto las sentencias confirman que el acceso a material a través de la Red, mediante programas de intercambio de archivos, se considera acceso legal al bien. Y, por si generara dudas, el ahorrarse el dinero, tampoco se considera utilización lucrativa. Sí lo sería, por el contrario, el utilizar el documento para exhibirlo y lucrarse por él directa o indirectamente. Ejemplo práctico.  Tengo una web en la que cobro un dinero por publicidad en función de la gente que entre a visitarme y pongo como descarga gratuita (es lo mismo que fotocopiar/imprimir, etc) un libro de magia que ejerce un gran reclamo de visitas, por lo que mi dinero se multiplica gracias a ese reclamo. Se puede tratar de un ilícito penal.

La sanción admistrativa sí que existe siempre. Posiblemente en caso de delito, sería responsabilidad civil en lugar de sanción administrativa, pero de esto no  estoy completamente seguro.

Abrazos.

----------


## Pulgas

¿Delito? No. Fotocopiar un libro no es delito. Es una sinvergonzonería, pero no es delito.
Puede serlo la fotocopia indiscriminada de un libro (hacer miles de copias) y no compensaría fotocopiarlo: se imprimiría.
Puede ser una Falta La diferencia entre delito y falta (si me pilla un profe de derecho me suspende pera ya, lo pongo así para que nos aclaremos) radica en la importancia del hecho: darle una bofetada a alguien es falta; matarle es delito. (En realidad es más complicado, conste: darle una bofetada al Rey, por ejemplo, es delito).
También dependiendo de qué y cómo se haga puede ser juzgado por lo penal (lo que consideramos delito normalmente) o no.
No es lo mismo que yo fotocopie un libro a que en una fotocopiadora reproduzcan libros (lo segundo se considera mucho más grave).
A nadie se le mete en la cárcel por fotocopiar un libro.
Ahora, me sigue pareciendo fatal.
En cuanto las copias de una obra completa para uso personal es discutible y discutido (en España). Sí está autorizado la reproducción de algunas páginas como complemento a un trabajo (por ejemplo) pero nunca la obra entera.
A grandes raqsgos y en lenguje coloquial iría por ahí la cosa. (Habría que mirar la jurisprudencia, es decir lo que han dicho los jueces en casos similares)

----------


## Mistico

De hecho el google books te permite acceder a partes de ciertos libros o libros completos previo consentimiento del autor.

Creo recordar que para temas de trabajos es un 10% del libro lo que se puede fotocopiar, sólo ciertas partes, pero como bien dice Pulgas, habría que atenerse a la Jurisprudencia.

¿Pulgas ejerces como letrado?

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

> De hecho el google books te permite acceder a partes de ciertos libros o libros completos previo consentimiento del autor.


Si pero google esta teniendo problemas legales con algunos gobiernos y empresas precisamente por ese servicio, el google books.

----------


## Pulgas

> ¿Pulgas ejerces como letrado?


Cometí un error de juventud y estudié derecho. Nunca he ejercido (ni puedo, abandoné la carrera en quinto) y no creo que lo hiciera. ¡Qué cosa más pesada! ¡Con lo bien que se vive contando cuentos!... Claro que en los juzgados se cuentan cuentos estupendos, pero eso es otro cantar.

----------


## Mistico

Off Topic:

A mi el Derecho me parece muy interesante, especialmente el penal. Ahora bien...lo de contar cuentos está mejor  :Smile1:

----------


## Moss

Abundando en lo que dice AlfonsoSHCD, os dejo el enlace para acceder a la página de la Biblioteca Nacional de España.

http://www.bne.es/es/Inicio/index.html

----------


## rubiales

¿Cualquier libro en Español?...tenemos que hablar.

----------


## Moss

*Reproducción de documentos*

 

La Biblioteca Nacional ofrece un servicio de reproducción de fondos con el objetivo de facilitar el acceso y difusión de la información y contenidos de los fondos patrimoniales que custodia. Se trata de un servicio regulado por:
La obligación, establecida en el Estatuto de la BN, de garantizar la adecuada conservación de los fondos bibliográficos y documentales custodiados en la institución.La legislación española en materia de propiedad intelectual (Texto refundido de la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual, aprobado por el Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1996, de 12 de abril, modificado por Ley 23/2006 de 7 de julio), que establece que *la reproducción de obras que no pertenecen al dominio público (es decir, sujetas a derechos de autor vigentes) sólo será posible cuando se realice para uso privado del solicitante y exclusivamente para fines de investigación*.La Biblioteca Nacional proporciona la reproducción de sus obras para *uso privado* de la persona o entidad solicitante. Asimismo, la Biblioteca podrá autorizar el *uso público* de las reproducciones en los casos en que las obras sean de dominio público, se cumplan las normas para el uso público de las reproducciones, y se cumplimente el impreso oficial establecido
*Para poder utilizar este servicio de reproducción de fondos se deberá cumplimentar el formulario de solicitud que, con el fin de reducir el tiempo de respuesta, se recomienda rellenar con el mayor número de datos.*
Una vez recibida la solicitud, la Biblioteca Nacional elaborará un presupuesto de acuerdo con los precios públicos vigentes. Cuando el Banco de España haya confirmado el pago del mismo, se iniciarán los trabajos de reproducción.
Si debido a razones técnicas el precio final de los trabajos de reproducción fuera menor que la cantidad presupuestada, la Biblioteca Nacional devolverá al solicitante la diferencia. Cuando ésta sea a favor de la Biblioteca Nacional, el solicitante deberá abonar el nuevo importe



P.D. Visitad la página, vale la pena.

----------


## Iban

En http://www2.bne.es/RdF_publico/irReproduccionFondos.do tenéis el impreso para solicitar copias de libros por Internet. Y en http://catalogo.bne.es/uhtbin/webcat está la herramienta de búsqueda de libros.

Ojo al circulito rojo. Sólo se harán copias de aquellos libros que ya no estén a la venta.

Buena, Alfonso.

----------


## Iban

*(En rojo los que creo que nos intenresan para el caso de copias de libros)*

*Precios de reproducción*
*(Aprobados por Resolución de 26 de marzo de 2008 de la Biblioteca Nacional y publicados en el BOE nº 76 de 28 de marzo de 2008)*


*Copias en papel estándar (80 gr.) a partir de Microfilme o soporte Digital*:
B/N o ESCALA DE GRISES A4 ......................................0,27 €B/N o ESCALA DE GRISES A3 ......................................0,30 €B/N o ESCALA DE GRISES A2 (sólo desde microfilme) ....0,35 €COLOR A4 (sólo desde soporte digital) ............................1,30 €COLOR A3 (sólo desde soporte digital) ............................1,90 €*Copias en papel de calidad (mínimo 100 gr.) a partir de Microfilme o soporte Digital*:
ESCALA DE GRISES/COLOR A4 .......................3,80 €ESCALA DE GRISES/COLOR A3 .......................5,50 €*Reproducciones Microfilme BLANCO/NEGRO de 35mm*:
Hasta 90 fotogramas .........................................10,00 €
Cada imagen adicional ...............................0,10 €*Copia de archivos digitales (JPG/RGB, resolución 100 d.p.i.) a soporte CD-ROM/DVD (documento completo)*:
BLANCO Y NEGRO/ESCALA DE GRISES:


Hasta 150 imágenes de un mismo documento ......24,00 €
Cada imagen adicional ..............................0,20 €
COLOR:


Hasta 150 imágenes de un mismo documento ......48,00 €
Cada imagen adicional ..............................0,40 €*Copia de archivos digitales (JPG/RGB, resolución 100 d.p.i.) a soporte CD-ROM/DVD (imágenes sueltas)*:
Blanco/negro, escala de grises o color:
Cada imagen ............................................3,00 €*Copia de archivos digitales alta resolución (TIFF/RGB, resolución 300 d.p.i.) a soporte CD-ROM/DVD*:
Blanco/negro, escala de grises o color:
Por imagen. Máximo A4 ............................4,00 €Por imagen. Máximo A2 ............................6,00 €Por imagen. Máximo A1 ..........................10,00 €*Ampliaciones fotográficas BLANCO/NEGRO**:
Formato 18x24 cm .............................................3,80 €
Copia adicional .........................................1,25 €Formato 24x30 cm .............................................4,50 €
Copia adicional .........................................1,55 €Formato 30x40 cm .............................................5,50 €
Copia adicional .........................................2,10 €*Diapositivas**:
COLOR 35mm ..................................................  1,80 €*Alquiler de Diapositivas de gran formato**:
Diapositiva COLOR de 9x12 cm ........................16,00 €Diapositiva COLOR de 13x18 cm ......................25,00 €*Grabaciones Audio en soporte final CD*:
Desde soporte CD ............................................37,00 €Desde otros soportes ........................................60,00 €(Tarifa mínima: 30 minutos) (El tiempo superior a 30 minutos se facturará por tramos fijos de 1 € cada minuto adicional)*Grabaciones Audiovisuales en soporte final DVD*:
Desde soporte DVD .........................................40,00 €Desde otros soportes .......................................50,00 €(Tarifa mínima: 30 minutos) (El tiempo superior a 30 minutos se facturará por tramos fijos de 1 € cada minuto adicional)*Encargos Especiales*:

Los encargos especialmente frágiles o de formatos especiales, que no puedan ser escaneados directamente, se digitalizarán a partir de diapositivas o mediante respaldo digital. Consultar presupuesto. 
*** Las diapositivas de pequeño formato, así como las ampliaciones fotográficas serán sustituidas por soportes digitales en el momento en que cese la producción de película y se reduzca la disponibilidad de papel fotográfico.

LOS PRECIOS INCLUYEN IVA, PERO NO GASTOS DE ENVÍO

----------

